# How to sex a millipede



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have some millipedes that I would like to know the sex of. So would you please be able to tell me how to sex them. I know that it is something to do with the seventh segments and the legs. So could someone please tell me.

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*An extract from www.insectpages.com/centipedes_millipedes/rearing_sexing_millipedes.php*
​ ​ *Millipedes and Centipedes - Rearing and Sexing Millipedes*


In general, Millipedes are an easy, low maintenance invertebrate to keep. They are non venomous, unlike inverts such as tarantulas and centipedes, and have a very basic diet, and housing requirements. 
Most Millipede species like to burrow, and nearly all are nocturnal; they like to escape from light. Both of these requirements can be met, by simply filling their enclosure with around 5 inches or so of peat, to enable them to burrow. Millipedes can also live comunally, which makes them even easier to keep. This also helps breeding, as they can spend their lives together, as opposed to being introduced in cycles, to attempt a successful breeding session. 
Plenty of room must be provided for the Millipedes, and for this, there is a general rule. The enclosure my be at LEAST twice as wide as the largest Millipede, and at LEAST twice as long as the largest Millipede. Most hobbyists will keep their Millipedes in much larger enclosures than this, but if you are stuck for space, then this is a good guide to follow.  
The terrarium must not be over crowded, as there must be room for the Millipede to roam, explore, and feed. Sometimes, water can be provided in the form of a small bowl, however, it must be ensured that the water is not so deep, that the millipede could face drowning. The enclosure for the Millipede can be created by using a variety of different types of housing. Aquariums (the type one might keep fish in), are the most common type of enclosures. Not only are these simply, and easy to clean, but also allow full sight into the tank. If you do not have any room for an aquarium, then small, plastic, hamster type enclosures can also be used. It must be ensured that the enclosure has a lid, as some Millipedes can become good climbers! 
Millipedes like rotting wood, so introducing some small logs, or even cork bark can be a good idea. Not only will this add some interest for the Millipede, but will also help the tank look more natural, and appealing to the eye. The Millipede will use the bark, or log as a shelter in the day from light, and also a means of cooling down if temperatures become a little high. Moss can also be added to the terrarium for extra attraction, and to provide a small snack for the Millipede. 
The two essential ingredients for healthy Millipedes, are moisture, and Chitin. Moisture, or humidity, can be obtained by simply spraying the enclosure, and keeping the substrate moist. The Chitin (which is used for growth of the Millipede), can be fed to the Millipede through leaves, particularly oak leaves. 
Feeding is generally very easy. The will eat most fruit, vegetables, and other rotting material, including leaf litter and decaying wood. The best food to introduce is foods that not mould quickly (for example, apple has a tendancy to mould quickly). Chitin is also required for growth, as stated above. 
As with all invertebrates, the enclosure must be cleaned regularly. If there is a build up of dung on the floor of the tank, or other rotting foods of materials, this must be removed. By doing this, you are reducing the spread of bacterial infections, and other diseases that could affect the Millipede. 

*Sexing*
Sexing a Millipede will usually require you to look at the underside of the Millipede, so, its stomach area (in context). This can usually be done my placing the Millipede on a clear surface, such as a piece of glass, or perspex. 
The way to sex a Millipede, is to try and spot is a pair of "Gonopods", which are "modified legs". Males bear two different forms of gonopods; Hidden, and visible. The visible gonopods will be, well, visible. They will be like two small stumps on the seventh segment. The hidden gonopods will not be visible at all, so there will just be gap in the segment. Female Millipedes will not have these gonopods, in fact, they will have nothing at all...it will just look like another segment, with legs, and no other differences.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> *An extract from www.insectpages.com/centipedes_millipedes/rearing_sexing_millipedes.php*
> ​ ​ *Millipedes and Centipedes - Rearing and Sexing Millipedes*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this but I still don't understand fully do you have to sex them from the seventh segment?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

If you look underneath the millipedes at the legs.

If you have a male, you will notice it has 1 pair of legs missing. Females look the sale from head to toe.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

look at the 7th segment, males will have some little stumpy legs (gonopods) there and females just have normal legs.


----------

